# Grafikfehler in Fortnite - Flackern in Lobby und im Spiel



## Ch3rryHH (14. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich weiß mir nicht mehr zu helfen, ich habe ein ziemliches Problem mit der Grafik in Fortnite und finde einfach keine Lösung.
Folgendes liegt vor:
Ich starte Fortnite und bereits in der Lobby flackert mein Skin wie verrückt. Es huschen so schwarze Fragmente über ihn. Im Spiel ist es dann noch schlimmer. Ich sehe teilweise komplette Abschnitte im Spiel nicht, ziemlich große Pixelflächen und an Spielen ist nicht mehr zu denken. 

Meine Hardware:
ACER Predator Helios 300 (PH317-52-720Y)
Core™ i7 Prozessor
16 GB RAM
2.2 GHz
GeForce® GTX 1050 Ti

Software ist auf dem neuesten Stand. Ich habe gestern alle Treiber noch einmal neu installiert. Hat leider nichts geholfen. 

In "Nvidia Experience" habe ich die optimalen Einstellungen vorgenommen, im Spiel habe ich schon alles mögliche versucht, aber leider ohne Erfolg. Das flackern geht nicht weg.

Hatte vielleicht schon mal jemand dieses Phänomen und kann mir weiterhelfen?

Zur Veranschaulichung hier mal zwei Aufnahmen:
bug_ingame.mp4 - Google Drive 
bug_lobby.mp4 - Google Drive



Danke 
Ch3rry


----------

